# Mosquito madness iv



## shakeyheadkid (Jan 19, 2008)

MADNESS is back...what will it take to win?


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

26 lbs.
Gotta feeling I'm really gonna miss not being able to fish this one!


----------



## shakeyheadkid (Jan 19, 2008)

Never fished Mosquito before...must have lots of quality LM for Cull'in to predict 26lbs


----------



## buckeyes1998 (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm going to miss fishing this one to I think 22 lbs. First day to lead 14.5 but the second day wieghts are going to go down after the first day boats beat the fish up good luck to everyone fishing. Weather doesn't look the best. Atleast this is run by the best Dir. in the area go get them rory


----------



## HeadwatersEd (Mar 14, 2006)

I'm gonna say 28 pounds to win. Weather looks like its taking a slight dive, but it should be a great weekend for lots of good bags. I'm chompin at the bit for this one.


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Weather cooler North winds 30-35 mph  Heck we have been fishing in the wind all year why not. No I hope that we can get some wind that will let the lake fish bigger than what it has. I say 21-22 pds for the win.

Mark


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

We simply won't run this event unless there are winds stronger than 40 mph- and they must be due south or north... 

I'm goona go with low 16 first day - and a high 13 second day to rally for a 30lb total weight. What kinda promoter would I be to go low... 

Lookn' forward to seeing all- this year is a touch different with my availability of an online presence as in past years. 

I'll be workn' the important parts though with same day- day1 results online. The boyz are older and require a driver this season 

Most everyone has the basics down pat...or it's in the rules ( I hope)

Flight times posted online- tons of freebies for ALL! Fingers crossed on great weather for fishn'!!!
http://www.dobass.com/09MADNESS/MAY2MAY3.html

nip


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

i am gonna go with 19.98 to win


----------



## ProAngler (Feb 23, 2009)

22.22


----------



## HeadwatersEd (Mar 14, 2006)

19.98? 22.22? Those are some pretty exact guesstimates. LOL


----------



## shakeyheadkid (Jan 19, 2008)

Got team Fabian/Norman in Mosquito Madness Fantasy


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Full day1 stats and all photos are posted- 50 limits!

http://www.dobass.com/09MADNESS/MAY2MAY3.html

nip


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

any body know who won?


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Click on the link.....

STEVE HATFIELD AND MARK McQUATE


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Congradulations Steve and Mark, and everyone else that placed! Good job guys!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Steve Hatfield and Mark McQuate returned on day2 with a huge Mosquito bag of 13.79 to lead their way of a total 25lb plus weekend and... *$10,000*!!!!

Many of the Day1 sacks lightened up, while several jumped from behind- including the days $500 bigbass from Dean Rahas and Brian Bickerton who also owned title to the biggest bag of the event with a WHOPPING 15.93lb day2 comeback.

Rounding out the top spots, a return to the number two spot for Richie Glavic and Dan Bastain at 24.53, who also won the early April NOAA event for $7400!!! 

AND previous Madness winners and dobass "pimps", Nick and George Prvonozac with 24.35lbs finishing the top3.

Complete stats and over 200 pics from the event are indeed online at:
http://www.dobass.com/09MADNESS/MAY2MAY3.html

A huge applause to all participants for a supershow of sportsmanship and smiles both days! 

An even larger applause to my dobass Fish Crew who once again rocked a great performance. The KSU bass fishing club were bright and early as well- in full force of numbers both days! Great folks, all of you- I truly appreciate your work.

nip


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

Nip my good man,

Excellent event, as always it was a real pleasure. Was going to send you a private email in regards to our mechanical failure on day two, however, I think it is important for those that are not convinced of the pure integrity of your events to see that you and your crew strive for just that, pure integrity and fairness. 

Coming from one that was "stung" by your all encompassing rules...I hope it means something!!!! If anyone is out there is considering fishing one of Nips events...Do Not Hesitate. Bring your "A" game and the confidence that you are playing on a level playing field...It comes down to your abilities....Everyone lives and dies by the same rules, no favors, no exceptions....I am not sure you can ask for much more when fishing for 10k (except for maybe an unbreakable trolling motor cable) LOL.

Anyway, Thanks for a great event...and those sausages tasted awesome yesterday....

Take care and best of luck with the rest of your events this year. Congrats to all that placed.....one heck of a tough field to compete with...Well done.

Steve Smith


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Nip 

Increase entry fee pay 16 places  man a few ounces means the world sometimes

great event once again!!! hope there were no tickets leaving the park

MARK


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Thanks for the positive vibes and comments- it's the ENTIRE GROUP that allows Madness to happen and continue to payout so high at a grassrooted event. 

So long as these levels of sportsmanship and understanding of how it's gotta be done continue...we'll be there running it!

I hope the River Rats are reading this...tough group thataway 

nip


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

this was one event i truly missed fishing because i know rory and his crew does a magnificant job running it as always my hat is off to the job they do. first class operation all the way!!


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

tough group, or thick headed either way 
they just need to stop being girls and lose some of their 'enemies'

the vibe is still positive for the river event, can't let a few negatives get in the way of whats going to be a great tournament.

Even the green fish in the river are hungry this year


----------

